# Rubbermaid sump food grade ?



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys , I am trying to build a sump , maybe a trickle fluidized bed filter . I'm looking for a sump or a container I can use .. Most walmarts , Canadian tire etc don't know if their rubbermaids are food grade .. What type do you guys use for your sump and where can I get it?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

SoloW said:


> Hey guys , I am trying to build a sump , maybe a trickle fluidized bed filter . I'm looking for a sump or a container I can use .. Most walmarts , Canadian tire etc don't know if their rubbermaids are food grade .. What type do you guys use for your sump and where can I get it?


All Rubbermaid Brute Bins are Food Safe, well not ALL but the ones I've seen in store are always food safe, just make sure it isn't the green brute bin as that one is not food safe, grey, blue, white, yellow are okay and you can get them at Home Depot, Lowes, etc maybe Wal-Mart but I use a Brute bin for my koi pond filter and have no issues.

http://rubbermaid.eu/products/newproducts/brute


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Brute bin ? is it the garbage bin or is there a more square shaped one ?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

SoloW said:


> Brute bin ? is it the garbage bin or is there a more square shaped one ?


It's a garbage bin, I don't know if they have brute square bins but I wouldn't recommend using a regular plastic bin for a sump...it's much safer to just buy a cheap used tank and get some glass cut to your specs.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

here's a good thread:
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1551665


----------

